# Ryukin Fantail dead



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Woke up to Terri's (my wife) big, beautiful, dead Ryukin fantail goldfish this morning. No idea what the heck happened. I've yet to check the water parameters but suspect that they are fine.
I recently moved the contents of the tank he was in into an 80 gallon, vacuumed, cleaned, spotless. Bacterial colony was intact.
What I have done that is different: I ran out of Aqua plus conditioner so used Kordon NovAqua plus conditioner. I've been researching customer comments on this product and it appears it is less than satisfactory. Their slime as claimed by them is safe, of course.
Comments? Suggestions?
Edit to add: Also in the tank are three smaller Ryukins that have been added recently, half dozen or so white cloud mountain minnows and maybe 8 cory. None of these show signs of distress.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use the Kordon NovAqua plus conditioner and haven't had any problems with it that I can tell. If the rest of your fish are fine I wouldn't think that to be the problem. Maybe it was his time? Always bites to lose a fish and not know what the problem is, but sometimes it's just happens. Sorry to hear about the loss.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Diztrbd. Yes, it may have been time. A bit young yet though I think. Something like 3 years. Have to look into it more, for the sake of the other fish at least. Going to check parameters later but as I said I suspect that they are fine.


----------

